# My friend hugged me and I liked it



## Seikun

Hi.
Just wondering how to say something like this in Japanese. Basically, if 好きです can be used after a verb in the て -form.

I don't know if I will do well here, but I will give it a try.

_My friend hugged me and I liked it._
友達に抱きしめられて好きだった。
友達に抱きしめられて好きになった。

だった or なった is another dilemma I have here though. But it all depends on your corrections to properly say something like this in Japanese.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DaylightDelight

Seikun said:


> _My friend hugged me and I liked it._
> 友達に抱きしめられて好きだった。
> 友達に抱きしめられて好きになった。


In this sentence, what you liked is not your friend but being hugged, right?
The first one (好きだった) doesn't make much sense.
The second one implies the object of 好き as 友達, making it "My friend hugged me and I got to like/love him/her."

I cannot think of a natural way to say it in Japanese as it is.
Maybe a generalised form 友達に抱きしめられるのが好き (I like being hugged by my friend).
Or without 好き like 友達にだきしめられて気分がよかった (My friend hugged me and I felt good)
or 友達にだきしめられて嬉しかった (My friend hugged me and I felt happy).

Note that this is not a grammatical issue, but how we use the word 好き. It's more a cultural thing, I guess.


----------



## frequency

Seikun,


Seikun said:


> 友達に抱きしめられて好きになった。


This is very good. This te-form shows your reason.
友達に抱きしめられた。だから好きになった。can be 友達に抱きしめられて好きになった。by using te-form. 抱きしめられた is the reason.
Note that te-form can make the first one more compact.

Te-form can show a reason (or a trigger), so you can say  ～て　～なった.
ドラッグをやって頭がおかしくなった。
エアコンをつけて部屋が涼しくなった。
In your example, his hug was a reason/trigger for your love.



> 友達に抱きしめられて好きだった。


これは難しいなｗ   好きだった shows what you liked. 友達が好きだった・友達が（ぼくを）抱きしめるのが好きだった, etc.

Post us back if you have more questions.


----------



## Schokolade

I would say 友達にハグされて、うれしかった。 (_Lit. _I was glad that my friend hugged me.)


----------



## Seikun

Hi.
Thanks for all the answers. I always like it when I'm offered more options to say something.

Yes the idea is that the hug is what you liked.

So, using 好きだった after a verb in the て -form is not necessarily gramatically wrong, but somehow less common, right?


----------



## DaylightDelight

Seikun said:


> So, using 好きだった after a verb in the て -form is not necessarily gramatically wrong, but somehow less common, right?


It makes the sentence too ambiguous:
If you say 友達にハグされて好きだった, we cannot tell whether you liked your friend or being hugged.

Other suggestions given in this thread, such as うれしかった and 気分がよかった, do not take objects and there'd be no ambiguity: *I *felt good, _*I*_ was happy.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Seikun said:


> _My friend hugged me and I liked it._



Direct translations seem to be unnatural in the Japanese language maybe because of the cultural difference or language difference.

I would say, for example, :
"友達が抱きついてきたが、悪い気はしなかった。むしろ嬉しいくらいだった。"


----------



## frequency

Seikun said:


> So, using 好きだった after a verb in the て -form is not necessarily gramatically wrong


Good! You're right. The trigger/reason -te needs the verb or keiyou-doushi that can show the result.

友達に抱きしめられて落ち着いた。
友達に抱きしめられて興奮した。

なった is good one of those verbs, too. But 好きだ・好きだった denotes the status, so it can't be it.

If you want to say that you liked his hug, then I'd say 友達に抱きしめられるのが好きだった。 友達のハグが好きだった。？This is okay too. If you don't want to use katakana, avoid this one.



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> "友達が抱きついてきたが、悪い気はしなかった。むしろ嬉しいくらいだった。"


If you want to use te-form, you can say 友達が抱きついてきて悪い気はしなかった。
Sorry this might not be te-form, but 来て = Renyou _来_ ＋ setsuzoku-jyoshi _te_


----------



## Seikun

I see now.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Yatalu

OP's question has been answered, but I thought I'd still share some of my personal thoughts about the use of 好き:

To me, it feels like 好き (and きらい similarly) denotes a "state" (状態) whereas adjectives like うれしい、気持ちがいい are more "temporary". 

If you say 好きになった, it feels like "gradually, over time", as if your friend hugs you every day and you gradually come to like it after a month or so.
If you say うれしい、気持ちがいい, it feels like a very brief thing: if the sun shines on your skin, it's 暖かくて気持ちいい! Your friend's hug will (unfortunately) only be short time, after that your emotion will be back to usual ^- ^
At least, that's my language sense. (* I'm not a native speaker.)


----------



## frequency

Yatalu! I'm happy to see you again!
Yes, as Yatalu says we can use an adjective in that case, too.

友達に抱きしめられて嬉しい。
友達に抱きしめられて嬉しかった。(past tense, ureshii + katta)

And I'm sorry that I made a wrong guess in the old post.


frequency said:


> The trigger/reason -te needs the verb or keiyou-doushi that can show the result.


Using keiyou-doushi alone would be difficult in ～て　～なった. Rather keiyou-shi would be much easier like the case above.

好きになった would be 好き＋に＋なった. （好きだ＝keiyou-doushi)

Note that the -te usage in this ～て～なった is different to mihi's 山を背景にして写真を撮った。


----------



## DaylightDelight

Yes, your analysis is very reasonable.


----------



## frequency

Yatalu said:


> If you say 好きになった, it feels like "gradually, over time", as if your friend hugs you every day and you gradually come to like it after a month or so.


Yatalu, you can instantly fall in love with somebody, too.
好きだ
うれしい
気持ちがいい
Keiyou-shi and keiyou-doushi describe status/state. The latter two may contain temporality but the first does longevity if you compare.


----------



## Seikun

Yatalu said:


> OP's question has been answered, but I thought I'd still share some of my personal thoughts about the use of 好き:
> 
> To me, it feels like 好き (and きらい similarly) denotes a "state" (状態) whereas adjectives like うれしい、気持ちがいい are more "temporary".
> 
> If you say 好きになった, it feels like "gradually, over time", as if your friend hugs you every day and you gradually come to like it after a month or so.
> If you say うれしい、気持ちがいい, it feels like a very brief thing: if the sun shines on your skin, it's 暖かくて気持ちいい! Your friend's hug will (unfortunately) only be short time, after that your emotion will be back to usual ^- ^
> At least, that's my language sense. (* I'm not a native speaker.)



Actuallly, that was more or less the idea I had in mind. Someone who didn't experience any particular feeling when hugged until he/she came to like the feeling of a hug.


----------

